# What is your favorite meal to cook.



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

For me its hands down Chilli. I have been cooking this for many years now and almost have it to perfection.
I also like to BBQ as well. Over charcoal of course.
So what is your favorite meal to cook?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Dinner... :drum:

I make a chili only once a year for the Superbowl. Takes me the better part of 2 days to prepare and make. But it is fantastic.

For more normal cooking periods... Beef... In all its beautiful forms. This is a red meat house, we eat a lot of it in many different ways. Love experimenting, different methods, spices, flavors.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Toss-up between Oaxacan style ribs with guacamole and gyros souvlaki.

Big time food nerd - I LOVE cooking.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

BBQ for me! Low and slow baby!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Cream of tomato soup


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I like to make red gravy, Italian style. Takes all day to prepare and you know when it is done when the meat of a pork thick chop falls off the bone.

That or for a quick meal, red-eye gravy poured over fried country ham.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Peanut butter 'n jelly sammich.
I ain't big on cookin'.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I love cooking anything for the first time, then tweaking it to my liking. Some things, like chili, spaghetti sauce, grilled foods (steaks, chops, Q) I've cooked so many times it's kinda rote for me now. I really get most excited when I'm creating.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My favorite meal to eat after I cooked it? Pulled pork. However my favorite meal to cook is Beef Bourgogne.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

bcannon87 said:


> BBQ for me! Low and slow baby!


:word:

Fish taco too :clap2:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I hate cooking...

cereal is my favorite meal to cook because it's easy and takes less than a minute...

hahaha.


----------

